
ZX Spectrum Code Hidden in Bandersnatch - foolrush
https://twitter.com/gasmanic/status/1079164419488268288
======
J253
Cool idea I guess. I didn’t even expect to find any sort of easter eggs in
this show. But feels to me like a contrived effort to be like Mr. Robot.

Personally, I didn’t enjoy the choose your own adventure format. I thought
choosing dead ends that forced repeating storyline to be tedious. I also felt
the “send him a Netflix sign” thing was too overtly obvious.

I also didn’t get the objective of choosing. Was it to try and get the highest
game rating? Was it to try and help him with his psychological issues?

Seems like an interesting idea but not what I’m looking for as a Netflix user.

~~~
ebg13
> _I also didn’t get the objective of choosing. Was it to try and get the
> highest game rating? Was it to try and help him with his psychological
> issues?_

The objective of a Choose Your Own Adventure book isn't to reach a particular
ending, but rather to experience all of the divergent paths.

> _I thought choosing dead ends that forced repeating storyline to be
> tedious._

They 100% accurately captured the experience of reading a CYOA novel. Nobody
who reaches a "dead" end stops reading. You go back to the last untaken path
and try again.

------
BugsJustFindMe
> _( "Aha, you youngsters don't recognise that this is clearly a dialup modem
> tone!" they say with misplaced confidence to their slightly-younger
> cousins.)_

The tweet thread would have been better without this. As mentioned in the
replies, the closed captions literally say that it's a modem connecting.

